# Desktop can't connect to DSL modem, but laptop can connect to Wireless



## robocalvin (Oct 7, 2009)

Hey Mighty TSF,

I've tried searching the existing threads for similar problems, so as to not bother asking a question already answered a thousand times, but I haven't been able to find anything that works.

I had malware attack my system last weekend. Almost simultaneously, my internet connection took a dive. I've been able to get rid of the malware, but I haven't been able to restore my desktop's collection to the DSL modem. Luckily, my laptop is able to successfully connect to the wireless router. 

As a first step, I removed the firewall. Then, I tried altering the IP address, but still no luck. I've tried several other tactics, but nothing I remembered to document. Any thoughts on next steps?


----------



## ArmaTheGreek (Aug 5, 2009)

Can you to command prompt and type 'ipconfig' and post the result here. We just wanna make sure your TCP/IP is correct.


----------



## robocalvin (Oct 7, 2009)

ArmaTheGreek,

Sure thing. Here it is:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix: Dynex
IP Address: 192.168.2.2
Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway: 192.168.2.1

Thanks!


----------



## ArmaTheGreek (Aug 5, 2009)

Can you also try

ping www.google.com
and
ping 74.125.53.99

and post the result here :smile:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2/SP3.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands, each followed by the Enter key:

_Note: Type only the text in bold for the following commands._

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.



I'd like to see this after the reboot.


Try these simple tests.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

*NOTE:* For the items below in *red* surrounded with *< >*, see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous IPCONFIG command output! Do NOT type <computer_IP_address> into the command, that won't work. Also, the < and > in the text is to identify the parameters, they are also NOT used in the actual commands.

Do NOT include the <> either, they're just to identify the values for substitution.

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 74.125.45.100

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above. _(For Vista/Win7, the IPv4 Address)_

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<dns_servers>* - The IP address of the first (or only) address for *DNS Servers*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## robocalvin (Oct 7, 2009)

johnwill & ArmaTheGreek,

Here you go:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Hugo>IPCONFIG/ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : DG90JC61
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Dynex

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Dynex
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-11-8F-93-99
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
192.168.0.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, October 09, 2009 10:29:18 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, January 18, 2038 8:14:07 PM

C:\Documents and Settings\Hugo>PING 192.168.2.2

Pinging 192.168.2.2 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.2.2: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.2.2: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.2.2: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.2.2: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128

Ping statistics for 192.168.2.2:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Hugo>PING 192.168.2.1

Pinging 192.168.2.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.2.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Hugo>PING 192.168.2.1

Pinging 192.168.2.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.2.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Hugo>PING 74.125.45.100

Pinging 74.125.45.100 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=156ms TTL=54
Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=137ms TTL=54
Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=120ms TTL=54
Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=409ms TTL=54

Ping statistics for 74.125.45.100:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 120ms, Maximum = 409ms, Average = 205ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Hugo>PING YAHOO.COM

Pinging YAHOO.COM [209.131.36.159] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 209.131.36.159: bytes=32 time=60ms TTL=56
Reply from 209.131.36.159: bytes=32 time=60ms TTL=56
Reply from 209.131.36.159: bytes=32 time=60ms TTL=56
Reply from 209.131.36.159: bytes=32 time=315ms TTL=56

Ping statistics for 209.131.36.159:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 60ms, Maximum = 315ms, Average = 123ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Hugo>

Thanks for your help!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Sure looks like it's connected to me.


----------



## robocalvin (Oct 7, 2009)

johnwill,

I suppose resetting to the installation defaults did the trick, either that or I'm a complete asshat. Either way, a brand spanking new TSF supporter thanks you greatly.

Cheers!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The reset was probably the ticket.


----------

